# شوف السيد المسيح بنفسك وفى اى وقت



## Michael (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*شوف السيد المسيح بنفسك وفى اى وقت*





الاول يفضل طباعة الصورة 
ركز فى الاربع نقاط الى تحت بعض لمدة 30 ثانية وبعدين غمض عينك ورجع راسك للخلف.

وخليك مغمض عينيك هتشوف دائرة من الضوء
وخليك مركز فى دائرة الضوء

شايف اية؟

حلوة مش كدة

انا جربتها كثير وبفضل ان الدنيا تكون مظلمة
بس الى تنجح معاة يدعيلى بسرعة​


----------



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2005)

*الصورة مش باينة يا مايكل

لو سمحت حاول تظبطها*


----------



## My Rock (13 ديسمبر 2005)

صحيح الصورة مش باينة, انا شايف الصورة من قبل و ممكن القيها و ارفعاه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

الصورة مش ظاهرة لية يا مايكل


----------



## Michael (27 ديسمبر 2005)

حاضر انا بكرة ان شاء الله هرفعها تانى على موقع تانى

لان الموقع الى انا كنت رافع علية الصورة اغلق

ولو تقدر يا روك ترفعها النهاردة يبقى كويس


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*حول ان تظهر الصور يا مايكل*


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

*:uhh الصورة مش باينة*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

الصورة فين وااع

مع اني بعرفها

بس عاوزتها


----------



## ارووجة (12 أكتوبر 2006)

هيا دي الصورة
لئيتهاااا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على تعب محبتك يا مايكل بس فعلن الصورة مش باينة الله يبارك حياتك


----------



## Michael (23 نوفمبر 2006)

*طيب معلش ماخدتش بالى من الموضوع

على العموم هى نفس الصورة الى اختى اروجة حطاها*


----------



## *S.O.G* (1 يناير 2007)

شكراً ليكم أنتو التنين،وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## !|!piro!|! (8 يناير 2007)

_* صوره جميله فعلا .. ربنا يبارك فيك*_


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 يناير 2007)

شكراً للرب على الانطباعات الضوئية!


----------



## kmmmoo (8 يناير 2007)

*رووووووووووووووووعة
*


----------

